# Help with CPT code selection



## coders_rock! (Feb 7, 2012)

Good afternoon,

Does anyone know the procedure codes for the following that was performed on a patient?

Pectoralis tendon myofascial lengthening & transfer, coracobrachialis tendon z-lengthening, subscapularis lengthening by transfer, latissimus dorsi & teres major tendon transfers, & shoulder capsulorrhaphy.

Thank you,


----------



## jdemar (Feb 8, 2012)

Not much info here to go on DX, etc....but look @ 23395/23397 and 23450-23466.


----------



## coders_rock! (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

